# Electro-chron Mania



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

These watches have been real sleepers until recently! I'm glad to see people appreciate them. Here are a few more details about these watches. I am nearly 100% certain that the expansion band in the pictures following is original to Electro-Chrons. I have now seen about a half dozen of these bands, too many to be a coincidence, all on Electro-Chrons. I have never seen the band on another watch. Note the stylized "W" in the second photo.



















The next photo is one that I got from the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors web site. It is a watch at their museum. I am sorry about the photo quality. I took it the way I got it. Note that the band is the same. (The Electro-Chron is in the top left corner). The interesting thing about this watch is the dial. I have never seen another "skeletonized" Electro-Chron. Anyone else?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Never have.

I first became aware of the Electro-chron thanks to Paul and RLT about 4 years ago. Prices were running 4-500USD on the web sites and a bit less on eBay, with eBay watches being a gamble of course. Prices had receded a bit (2-300) last time I looked, no idea where they're hovering these days.

I agree with you about the bracelets, they are Wittnauer Electro-Chron specials IME.


----------

